# Firearms and Shooting > Reloading and Ballistics >  RCBS Chargemaster 1500 problem??

## Baz

Just got in a RCBS chargemaster 1500 from Natchez shooting supplies. Delivery, customs etc all fine.

Had a play with it the other day and something seems a miss?? 

After programming the load, pressing dispense it will run full speed most of the way, then slows close to the load and then stops and is supposed to trickle to the actual load. 

But here is the problem. It wont trickle at all. I can hear the motor making a faint noise like it is trying to trickle, the stable light flashes each time it tires to trickle. Does not matter how long I leave it it wont trickle the last .5grn or so. It will beep to say its finished if it gets to the load by tapping the dispense tube. 

Manually pressing the trickle button gets no response either......

Tired restarting it a few times nothing?

Anyone else had a problem similar? Will I need to send it back to Natchez or can the NZ RCBS agent help sort it for me?

A bit pissed of to say the least

Baz

----------


## el borracho

sounds strange - mine rocks! so it cant throw a full load at at and always .5gr off -add extra .5 --I often have to take some kernels out with a finger tip-lick first

----------


## Baz

> sounds strange - mine rocks! so it cant throw a full load at at and always .5gr off -add extra .5 --I often have to take some kernels out with a finger tip-lick first


The unit wont get to the programmed charge by itself. I would assume yours will dispense intermittently when it is in trickle mode? myne wont move at all when in the trickle stage but makes a fiant noise??

From memory it gets within .5-.2gr from desired load and sits there making the faint nose like it is trying.....

El B, where did you get yours from? I was hoping myne would rock to..... :Oh Noes:

----------


## baldbob

They do rock....

Have you zeroed it and calibrated it?
Check the booklet for a factory reset?

You can fiddle with the settings to regulate how it trickles, this could be your problem... buggered settings

PM Spanners he knows how to do it :Thumbsup:

----------


## el borracho

I got mine in Reloaders Auckland --no easy fix other to do a little manual work adding the extra grains- even with mine it throws above desired weight often ,no major just subtract a little

----------


## baldbob

> I got mine in Reloaders Auckland --no easy fix other to do a little manual work adding the extra grains- even with mine it throws above desired weight often ,no major just subtract a little


if i use ball powder shes always perfect....
If I use spherical its 50/50 bang on or 0.2gn over.. for general hunting stuff and 500m tops loads I just tip them in lol

----------


## Baz

> They do rock....
> 
> Have you zeroed it and calibrated it?
> Check the booklet for a factory reset?
> 
> You can fiddle with the settings to regulate how it trickles, this could be your problem... buggered settings
> 
> PM Spanners he knows how to do it


Zeroed and calibrated etc as per instructions. No factory reset is avalable for them (as per google/interweb)

May have to give spanners a PM, cheers.

El B, my one wont even throw an over charge.......

----------


## Spanners

Have a search here - I put up a link to the base settings I used
If you cant find it - I'll have a dig

I'm not in front of mine so cant tell you exact settings, but what I will tell you is, when they are setup right, you can almost get them to run full bore and stop 0.1 or 0.2gr off and trickle that up in a sec or 2 - using stick powder.
Do you run it with the shield on it or not?
What are you using for a power supply?
Any fluros around?

Just remember to shut the drain chute when you're finished.
Nothing is more funny than pointing and laughing at your mate as new tin of powder pours out the bottom all over your messy shitty bench  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Spanners

Found my instructions:


1. Turn the unit on.
2. When 0.0gn is on the display, press BOTH the ENTER and the EDIT MEM keys on the dispenser at the same time. Hold for a second and then release.
If done properly ADJUST PARAMETER should scroll across the display followed by HSP 00015.68 (This number represents the number of grains away from your entered charge when the tube will shift from fast speed to medium speed. That is at 15.68 gn from your target charge the dispenser will shift from fast to medium speed.)
To speed up the unit, this number needs to be decreased and to slow down the unit, this number needs to be increased. (On a slow unit, I would change this number to11.00 gn this is done by pressing the following keys: 1 1 0 0 ENTER (pressing the enter key sets that value and moves to next setting in program in this case, to medium speed to slow speed setting)
3. HSP 00003.42 should scroll across the display now. This number represents where the unit will shift from medium to slow speed. Using the same process as before in # 2. For a slow unit I would change this number to 2.50 gn this is done by pressing the following keys: 2 5 0 ENTER (pressing the enter key sets that value and moves to next setting in program in this case, to slow speed to trickle speed setting)
4. HSP 00001.08 should now scroll across the screen. This number represents where the unit will shift from slow speed to trickle. Using the same process as before in # 2. For a slow unit I would change this number to .90 gn this is done by pressing the following keys: 9 0 ENTER
5. This is all the adjustment that needs to be done to the unit. You need to press the ENTER key to cycle through the rest of the program. (approx. 22 times) The unit will start its normal initial countdown process when this is done.
You need to test out the dispenser now. Enter your target charge and dispense. I usually disregard the first charge. Throw a few charges at these settings to see if they will work for you. If they don’t, return to step # 2 and repeat the process.

Different powders will require tweaking of the last setting (HSP)
You can go further with this and get it to full speed and stop pretty much on the money.. but change powder and it may overshoot.
Mine will go over 1 in 20 I'd say due to my settings, dump back in hopper or take a pinch out - I run it hard and fast, so pulling the HSP back a bit will sort it.

----------


## redbang

I tweaked mine according to those instructions and it's running bloody good now, the McDonalds/Burger King straw trick made a big difference too. . .  :Thumbsup:

----------


## andyanimal31

A tip to stop over throwing is to prop the front feet up with some folded up paper and i went from wanting to smash my new hornady to loving it. 
45 g of 09 and i can barely keep up seating the pills, with no over throws!
the new kid on the block seems to be the biz.
three of us Taihape lads have got them and pretty impressed

----------


## Spanners

We need to have a Auto-dispenser race  :XD:

----------


## Bushrash

Hey Spanners whats the deal with fluros apart from being able to see what the fark u are doing?? :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Baz

> Have a search here - I put up a link to the base settings I used
> If you cant find it - I'll have a dig
> 
> I'm not in front of mine so cant tell you exact settings, but what I will tell you is, when they are setup right, you can almost get them to run full bore and stop 0.1 or 0.2gr off and trickle that up in a sec or 2 - using stick powder.
> Do you run it with the shield on it or not?
> What are you using for a power supply?
> Any fluros around?
> 
> Just remember to shut the drain chute when you're finished.
> Nothing is more funny than pointing and laughing at your mate as new tin of powder pours out the bottom all over your messy shitty bench


Cheers Spanners, Been running it with the shield in place. level bench etc. Power supply is a 240v-9v selector 600mA, tested voltage with a mutli meter before using it.

I have a set of twin fluros above the bench I load at, I have read that these make noise in the electrical circuit? you had trouble with fluros Spanners?? will try without. I will make sure the drain is closed each time I fill  :Thumbsup: 





> Only a wild guess, but they are modular. The hopper and the scales are two separate bits. Just check they are hooked up properly.
> 
> Sounds like it may have to go back.
> 
> Mine jerks very gently for the last few grain.


Tussock, the light is on saying LINK which means the 2 are communicating ok. 

Mine wont jerk at all when in trickle mode, stable light flashes and it makes that faint motor noise but no jerking/trickling....

I will try changing the settings (see what factory ones are on mine first) but it seems the trickle part/function is a no go......... :3 8 14:

----------


## Baz

Also who would be best to go through if it is to be a warranty claim? I see the manual has a send direct to Ammunition Accessories Inc to be repaired or replaced. 

Would the RCBS agent for NZ, Sportsways Distributors NZ be of any help??

Would like to try avoid sending it back overseas........

----------


## crzyman

I dought they would be interested as you imported it.  They will take great pleasure on telling you the down side to importing :X X:

----------


## baldbob

Your gonna have to send back to natchez..

Plus side of that is that natchez are fantastic to deal with when ya shits poked...

I hada weaver superslam that ABE managed to break with his rough hands (always breaking my shit that boy :Omg: ), I sent them an email and was told to return it...
NEKMINUTE I had a brandnew one at my door and it only cost me postage one way..
so wasnt to alarmed :Thumbsup: 

Agree with CRZYMAN the NZ distributor will either laugh at you or charge you $200 to do it :Sick:  I had to send my CRF1600 back on a warranty recently and thats what the NZ distributor wanted $200 told them where to stick that :Thumbsup:

----------


## Clint Ruin

> Also who would be best to go through if it is to be a warranty claim? I see the manual has a send direct to Ammunition Accessories Inc to be repaired or replaced. 
> 
> Would the RCBS agent for NZ, Sportsways Distributors NZ be of any help??
> 
> Would like to try avoid sending it back overseas........


They wont do anything under warranty as they didnt sell it. 

Risk that you take when importing gear.

----------


## Baz

I fully realize the risk of importing, it is worth the money savings when it goes right...... I will contact Natchez as they where good to deal with when ordering etc. 

Would it be worth playing with the settings or just putting it to one side to send back??

----------


## Clint Ruin

Just send it back .  If you tinker with the settings it could be used as a reason to void the warranty.

----------


## Baz

Ok, to send it back, what is the best shipping to use?

----------


## Clint Ruin

Same people that delivered it?

----------


## Baz

> Same people that delivered it?


USPS delivered it, will have to see if they have an agent etc here..??

----------


## crnkin

Mine does exactly the same thing. Got it from natchezz a few months ago. It does it after about 7 dispenses. I just thought they were junk and live with it. I turn it off at the wall then back on and it does another 7 or so.

In saying that I did 50 odd rounds the other night and it only did it twice.

Fuct if im sending it back. Will cost another $150 in freight both ways. Interesting that they dont all do it?

Chris

----------


## Spanners

Fluros are 'said' to cause an issue - mine was couple meters away and no probs

Now IIRC the power supply for them is a weird one - neg centre or something? - different to normal anyway - check the polarity on the unit and the supply.
I use a Old Uniden Cordless Ph power pack and is sweet.

The spot where the pan sits comes out - pull it out and make sure its fitted correctly

The final part of the trickle is tick... tick.... tick... a couple seconds apart, and the tube makes only a very small movement

----------


## Clint Ruin

Ups have a nz agent  . Never used them myself as most of my dealings is with local stuff.

Nz post should be able to sort it but either will cost a bit at a guess.

----------


## crnkin

> Fluros are 'said' to cause an issue - mine was couple meters away and no probs
> 
> Now IIRC the power supply for them is a weird one - neg centre or something? - different to normal anyway - check the polarity on the unit and the supply.
> I use a Old Uniden Cordless Ph power pack and is sweet.
> 
> The spot where the pan sits comes out - pull it out and make sure its fitted correctly
> 
> The final part of the trickle is tick... tick.... tick... a couple seconds apart, and the tube makes only a very small movement


I think mine is standard polarity. 

I bought a jaycar adapter and quadruple checked the polarity before turning it on, as the jay car adapter can very easily be reversed, by simply plugging in the adapter at the end wrong.

Mine just stops, sits there for about 5 mins, then makes a long beeeeeeeeeep, then says err and you cant do anything. I just tap it with my finger and you can get about 3 or 4 grains out, but then it always does the same thing again, better just to reset it.

I have tungsten in the room so shouldn't be the problem. 

Chris

----------


## muzr257

A mate of mine has the exact same problem.
Throughs the majority of the charge but wont turn the tube for the last few grains - but you can hear the motor turning but its like the clutch wont engage.
He might have to send it back as well.

----------


## Bushrash

:Wtfsmilie: few issues poping up been thinking bout getting a chargemaster in :Zomg:

----------


## Baz

> Mine does exactly the same thing. Got it from natchezz a few months ago. It does it after about 7 dispenses. I just thought they were junk and live with it. I turn it off at the wall then back on and it does another 7 or so.
> 
> In saying that I did 50 odd rounds the other night and it only did it twice.
> 
> Fuct if im sending it back. Will cost another $150 in freight both ways. Interesting that they dont all do it?
> 
> Chris


Mine wont even do 1 full dispense, Should only be freight one way there and if its broke, replaced and sent back free...??? worth the freight for what is supposed to be a top quality product IMO




> Fluros are 'said' to cause an issue - mine was couple meters away and no probs
> 
> Now IIRC the power supply for them is a weird one - neg centre or something? - different to normal anyway - check the polarity on the unit and the supply.
> I use a Old Uniden Cordless Ph power pack and is sweet.
> 
> The spot where the pan sits comes out - pull it out and make sure its fitted correctly
> 
> The final part of the trickle is tick... tick.... tick... a couple seconds apart, and the tube makes only a very small movement


Power fitting has same polarity as original power supply pug, shows center pin as positive, would doubt it would even run reversed? let alone not blow up... No final tick....tick....tick a couple of seconds apart and with no movement.  :3 8 14: 




> A mate of mine has the exact same problem.
> Throughs the majority of the charge but wont turn the tube for the last few grains - but you can hear the motor turning but its like the clutch wont engage.
> He might have to send it back as well.


Exactly what mine does. Does the TRICKLE button work at all on its own? A bunch of defective ones around?  :Wtfsmilie: 

Where was yours from?

----------


## Baz

> few issues poping up been thinking bout getting a chargemaster in


YEP  :Wtfsmilie:  after a year of research and holding off getting one, and finally........ :Pissed Off:

----------


## crnkin

> Mine wont even do 1 full dispense, Should only be freight one way there and if its broke, replaced and sent back free...??? worth the freight for what is supposed to be a top quality product IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Power fitting has same polarity as original power supply pug, shows center pin as positive, would doubt it would even run reversed? let alone not blow up... No final tick....tick....tick a couple of seconds apart and with no movement. 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what mine does. Does the TRICKLE button work at all on its own? A bunch of defective ones around? 
> ...


Yeah mine wouldnt even work when I first got it.

So i googled it and adjusted all the values, I think I made the last trickle value like .3 grains, it quite often over charges so I have to watch it very closely. 

For instance if you put in 41.0, it will do the charge, beep, display 41.0, then show what number its up to (say 002) and then will revert to the actual weight, and it will be 41.4.

Does that about every 3rd or 4th throw, but if I put it to trickle at .5 it wont even trickle.

Its quite a plasticy heap of shit really, quite annoyed but I'm not sending it back to the states, at least mine works sometimes though!

Also just snapped my lee turret press after about 80 loads. Not having very good luck with reloading crap.

Chris

----------


## Bushrash

> YEP  after a year of research and holding off getting one, and finally........


Yeah not bloody cool hope ya get it sorted

----------


## andyanimal31

All I can say is,fuck I am glad I bought a hornady from nz!

----------


## Baz

> All I can say is,fuck I am glad I bought a hornady from nz!


I had a mate borrow one to try and it fell apart on him??? will get it sorted, in the process of sending it back. Might just buy another one local and sell the other one when it gets back from warranty

----------


## andyanimal31

Just looking at mine and doesn't look to be much to fall apart.havnt had a.y trouble with the three around this area yet
But will keep an eye on things

----------


## Baz

> Just looking at mine and doesn't look to be much to fall apart.havnt had a.y trouble with the three around this area yet
> But will keep an eye on things


Sweet as mate. Where did ya get the hornady from? Price?

----------


## andyanimal31

you can order from any hunting store as they are imported by steves wholesale.
i got mine for about $590


> Sweet as mate. Where did ya get the hornady from? Price?

----------


## Baz

> Mine does exactly the same thing. Got it from natchezz a few months ago. It does it after about 7 dispenses. I just thought they were junk and live with it. I turn it off at the wall then back on and it does another 7 or so.
> 
> In saying that I did 50 odd rounds the other night and it only did it twice.
> 
> Fuct if im sending it back. Will cost another $150 in freight both ways. Interesting that they dont all do it?
> 
> Chris


Who was this freight price with? just been quoted $295 NZD with Mainfreight excludes GST. US custom charges............. :Zomg:

----------


## leathel

last couple of things I have sent back was through NZ post and DHL, Much smaller but $15 & $35 but was only a box the size of the scales part.

----------


## crnkin

> Who was this freight price with? just been quoted $295 NZD with Mainfreight excludes GST. US custom charges.............


Id use NZ post. Mainfreight is ridiculous these days.

$150 was a guess, but wouldn't be too far off that return I think?

Chris

----------


## crnkin

Rate Finder | New Zealand Post

I just typed in 5kg, 36x32x48cm and it spat out $83.

Thats the exact size of the box that my chargemaster was shipped in, dunno about weight but have a go on it

Chris

----------


## ishoot10s

This is certainly not a new issue with the RCBS line of auto-tricklers. I bought the RCBS auto trickler and scales when they first hit Sportways GunShed over 10 years ago. I noticed that I had this same problem with the slow trickler spout sometimes. It would faintly hum and tick, but there was no rotation on the slow spout so the charge never reached the desired setting. A full power reset and re-calibrate of trickler and scales would sometimes cure it. Weeks could pass and I'd flash the thing up and it would shit out 200 loads without an issue. Then weeks later, I'd go to use it again and have the problem. I wondered if it was moisture affecting the circuit, but on opening, found the circuit board is laquered and there were no signs of corrision or dry-joints etc. I just live with it.

Ray.

----------


## leathel

> Power supply is a 240v-9v selector 600mA


I take it that that is not the power sorce that came with it?

Mine runs fine on a similar sorce but slightly more mA but the std one that came with mine is 1000 mA that it came with just wrong voltage for here... maybee the amps are not quite enough with the lower speed and if thats the case you could damage the unit, Warantee could be out the window also if this is the case

----------


## crnkin

Aparently the max draw is only around 250 ma which would be about right, Its not a very big motor in it.

I run the jaycar 9.0v 1.66A model. Just incase haha.

Chris

----------


## Baz

Well........... I think I am making progress. I emailed RCBS direct with the problem etc and stated I would be happy to send it back.

First email reply was: Are you stateside?

Of course I emailed saying I was in New Zealand etc.

Just received a second email saying: 

J, send us a picture of the unit with the serial # showing and a copy of your receipt and then another picture of the unit completely smashed.  We will then send you another unit, that one must have an internal issue.  Make sure to reply with your entire shipping address.  Have a great day and enjoy your reloading.


Technical Service Department/rm
ATK/RCBS Operation
(800) 533-5000
605 Oro Dam Blvd E.
Oroville, CA 95965

Now that's customer service..... but i'm 50/50 right now. mmmmmm run it over with my ute?

----------


## veitnamcam

As long as they are good to there word thats awesome service.

----------


## Proudkiwi

Shoot it with a load that it dispensed incorrectly. Seems appropriate.

----------


## crnkin

hahaha

----------


## crzyman

Id hate to find it was april fools day over there

----------


## baldbob

JELOUS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Baz

Google search 'RCBS customer service'. There is alot of good comments on RCBS and the company. Plenty of out of warranty parts getting replaced for free.

----------


## Duck Gunner

I bought mine a couple of years ago from sinclairs, i tried to run it on a 9v nz plug pack, but it didnt run well at all, ended up going back to the us 10v 1amp plug pack with an adapter ( the orginal one that shipped with the unit) and have never had any  trouble with it at all, at 9v i dont think there's enough voltage to run the motor properly in trickle mode.

----------


## Baz

> I bought mine a couple of years ago from sinclairs, i tried to run it on a 9v nz plug pack, but it didnt run well at all, ended up going back to the us 10v 1amp plug pack with an adapter ( the orginal one that shipped with the unit) and have never had any  trouble with it at all, at 9v i dont think there's enough voltage to run the motor properly in trickle mode.


I got in the 110v model, was alot cheaper than the 220v, Even the 110v plug pack shows and out put voltage of 9v 1000mA. Does yous show 10v on the plug pack?

I have had 2 emails from RCBS saying the same thing, smash, photos, recipet and they will send a new one.

Just trying to get the courage to smash it........... :3 8 14:

----------


## Duck Gunner

> I got in the 110v model, was alot cheaper than the 220v, Even the 110v plug pack shows and out put voltage of 9v 1000mA. Does yous show 10v on the plug pack?
> 
> I have had 2 emails from RCBS saying the same thing, smash, photos, recipet and they will send a new one.
> 
> Just trying to get the courage to smash it...........



yep has got 10volt  1amp written on it.

----------


## leathel

I have been told of another that had an issue very very similar issue (by a reader but not member of here) and it turned out to be the power pack issue... He mentioned you should be using a power pack recomended by RCB's as that was the cause of his failure?

 Might have to double check my setup to make sure the supply is matched up to the specs  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## crnkin

did 36 rounds on saturday and had one fail to dispense the last .2g. A few I helped by tapping, (would have got there eventually though, was actually rotating) I use the mcdonalds straw trick now, heaps quite a lot.

Seems to be getting better with use?

Chris

----------


## Baz

> I have been told of another that had an issue very very similar issue (by a reader but not member of here) and it turned out to be the power pack issue... He mentioned you should be using a power pack recomended by RCB's as that was the cause of his failure?
> 
>  Might have to double check my setup to make sure the supply is matched up to the specs


My power pack is 9v 600mA and puts out 9v on the mutli-meter, (well within specs in manual) cant see why 9v would be different from power pack to power pack??? May find another power pack and try that....




> did 36 rounds on saturday and had one fail to dispense the last .2g. A few I helped by tapping, (would have got there eventually though, was actually rotating) I use the mcdonalds straw trick now, heaps quite a lot.
> 
> Seems to be getting better with use?
> 
> Chris


Mine wont even do one load, no movement in trickle stage at all and the TRICKLE button is a no go at any stage of use..... I think I will take RCBS's kind replacement offer. now to run it over with my ute.

----------


## crnkin

Do it.

My trickle button doesn't work either. I set the specs so it only enters trickle mode for the last .2g, the second last speed usually gets it there on its own accord. If it doesn't, thats when it fails to dispense. If I set trickle to last .1g it overshoots.

Chris

----------


## R93

Get a Pact system. Never had an issue with mine, yet strangely looks exactly like the RCBS. Tracy Short sells them...... I think.

----------


## Chicken

My CM did funny shit till I got a ups for it. Been running perfectly since. Might be coincidence though.

----------


## Duck Gunner

I measured the output of the supply for my one, it puts out 14.3 volts with no load

----------


## Baz

ok interesting, I have a selectable V setting on my power pack, I will try 12v before I run it over then. either fry it or fix it.

----------


## Baz

> Hmmm, power supply probably does effect them. 
> 
> Excuse to visit Jaycar!!!!


Funny you say that, just switched the selector up to 12v, plugged it in turned it on, no smoke or bang. counted down and beeped ready to go. hit the TRICKLE button and it works. set a load and hit dispense, away it went and trickled fine.......... did 20 times tipping powder back into hopper sweet as.

So at this stage I may not be running it over with the ute. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## greghud

here's my solution to the chargemaster problems


seemed to fix it for us  :Cool: 
greg

----------


## veitnamcam

Baz did you check that your supply is actually supplying 9-10 v under load?
Iv found volts drop with load pissing round with fast chargers.

----------


## Dreamer

I have just got a power pack for mine that you can adjust the voltage on,was having the same problem with it not trickling.Put it on 12v and its a whole new beast :Thumbsup:

----------


## Normie

Just saw this. Could be of some help?

TECH TIP: How to Speed Up Your RCBS ChargeMaster 1500 « Daily Bulletin

----------


## RUNAS

Baz, Im in Hamilton and have a Chargemaster too, Ive had ZERO problems with mine, If you would like to bring it around and use the factory power pack to try your more than welcome.

Just PM me if you want.

Just dont kill it yet!

RUNAS

----------


## Baz

> Baz, Im in Hamilton and have a Chargemaster too, Ive had ZERO problems with mine, If you would like to bring it around and use the factory power pack to try your more than welcome.
> 
> Just PM me if you want.
> 
> Just dont kill it yet!
> 
> RUNAS


Cheers, I will keep that in mind. I am going to get a quality power pack for the mean time to try.

----------


## compound

I would not be surprised if all these problem power supplies are switchmode and hf interference is coming down the DC line to the chargemaster. Might find the old style transformer power supplies do a better job.

----------


## Spanners

I've just used mine - EVERYONE else has had it in the last 2 years LOL
Power supply is a Uniden Cordless Phone pack 9v 210mA - still working mint  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Chicken

My CM did funny shit till I got a ups for it. Been running perfectly since. Might be coincidence though.

----------


## Duck Gunner

I measured the output of the supply for my one, it puts out 14.3 volts with no load

----------


## Baz

ok interesting, I have a selectable V setting on my power pack, I will try 12v before I run it over then. either fry it or fix it.

----------


## Baz

> Hmmm, power supply probably does effect them. 
> 
> Excuse to visit Jaycar!!!!


Funny you say that, just switched the selector up to 12v, plugged it in turned it on, no smoke or bang. counted down and beeped ready to go. hit the TRICKLE button and it works. set a load and hit dispense, away it went and trickled fine.......... did 20 times tipping powder back into hopper sweet as.

So at this stage I may not be running it over with the ute. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## greghud

here's my solution to the chargemaster problems


seemed to fix it for us  :Cool: 
greg

----------


## veitnamcam

Baz did you check that your supply is actually supplying 9-10 v under load?
Iv found volts drop with load pissing round with fast chargers.

----------


## Dreamer

I have just got a power pack for mine that you can adjust the voltage on,was having the same problem with it not trickling.Put it on 12v and its a whole new beast :Thumbsup:

----------


## Normie

Just saw this. Could be of some help?

TECH TIP: How to Speed Up Your RCBS ChargeMaster 1500 « Daily Bulletin

----------


## RUNAS

Baz, Im in Hamilton and have a Chargemaster too, Ive had ZERO problems with mine, If you would like to bring it around and use the factory power pack to try your more than welcome.

Just PM me if you want.

Just dont kill it yet!

RUNAS

----------


## Baz

> Baz, Im in Hamilton and have a Chargemaster too, Ive had ZERO problems with mine, If you would like to bring it around and use the factory power pack to try your more than welcome.
> 
> Just PM me if you want.
> 
> Just dont kill it yet!
> 
> RUNAS


Cheers, I will keep that in mind. I am going to get a quality power pack for the mean time to try.

----------


## compound

I would not be surprised if all these problem power supplies are switchmode and hf interference is coming down the DC line to the chargemaster. Might find the old style transformer power supplies do a better job.

----------


## Spanners

I've just used mine - EVERYONE else has had it in the last 2 years LOL
Power supply is a Uniden Cordless Phone pack 9v 210mA - still working mint  :Have A Nice Day:

----------

